# Please help me catch a big mac!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm heading to the gorge next weekend, and want to catch a big mac. I've spent many hours on that lake, and still haven't caught anything over 4 lbs! 

I'm not picky, I would be tickled pink so to speak(o.k. I know it alread getting old, the tickled pink thing.) to catch a 7 pounder. 7 lbs. would be huge to me. Does anyone have any good tricks for me. I'll turn them back, I just want one decent sized fish, to take pictures of to share with you fine folks.

Thanks to anyone who helps me out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny there hillbilly I will also be at the gorge that weekend. We are going out with a guide on Friday for the macs 1/2 day and browns 1/2 day. I am in the same prediciment you are pups only and I was glad to get them! If I learn any tips I will pass them on to you, I heard Mikes astro lounge is near there with tons of hot chicks!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The astro lounge is the coolest bar I've ever been to in my life. Orvis I'll be at the gorge from fri through mon next weekend, maybe we'll run into each other. Where are you going to be camped.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PM Sent...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

The only big mac i have ever caught was at McDonald's when the non English speaking employee dropped the bag out the drive thru window.. 

Good Luck....


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Funny there hillbilly I will also be at the gorge that weekend. We are going out with a guide on Friday for the macs 1/2 day and browns 1/2 day. I am in the same prediciment you are pups only and I was glad to get them! If I learn any tips I will pass them on to you, I heard Mikes astro lounge is near there with tons of hot chicks!


Forget the fishing, anyone have directions to Mikes Astro Lounge?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Go deep fixed blade...watch the ledges on the sonar, the big macs are kinda lazy and sit on the high ground to catch what may be coming through the canyons...

Bad picture...but the one on our left is 20 lbs. and 30". The one on the right is 28 lbs. and 34" long. The little one is mine, the other is my brothers.

Caught on pop-gear and Flatfish...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny there hillbilly I will also be at the gorge that weekend. We are going out with a guide on Friday for the macs 1/2 day and browns 1/2 day. I am in the same prediciment you are pups only and I was glad to get them! If I learn any tips I will pass them on to you, I heard Mikes astro lounge is near there with tons of hot chicks!
> ...


I can't remember the address to the Astro, but I sure won't forget the place.. *\-\* :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Go deep fixed blade...*watch the ledges on the sonar, the big macs are kinda lazy and sit on the high ground to catch what may be coming through the canyons*...
> 
> Bad picture...but the one on our left is 20 lbs. and 30". The one on the right is 28 lbs. and 34" long. The little one is mine, the other is my brothers.
> 
> Caught on pop-gear and Flatfish...


What do you mean by that?

Those are some nice hogs there .45, lets see a bigger picture.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fixed blade....here is a drawing of Flaming Gorge with your boat. When I say, watch the ledges, the big mac ( in globs ) like to sit on the ledges like people and watch the other fish go by. Sometimes they catch what comes up from down below. With a decent sonar, you can locate and target these Mac. ......

A beautiful drawing...by .45


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks .45 that makes sense now. And may I add, you are one hell of an artist.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had to re-scan this....is this better fixed blade ?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man those are huge!!! and knowing you're 6'4 makes me realize they are bigger than they appear.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

You dared post those pictures .45?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> You dared post those pictures .45?


I know... -)O(-  -)O(-

There only like 37 pounds shy of a record...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

45 Pounders said:


> the one on the left is 20 lbs....The one on the right is 28 lbs.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

thresherminnow said:


> 45 Pounders said:
> 
> 
> > the one on the left is 20 lbs....The one on the right is 28 lbs.


I told you !! 
You gotta have some real nards to carry that heavy pontoon of mine around.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man threshers on a roll today! will you be here all week?


----------

